# What is the best way to cut multiple U shaped gun barrel rests for rackd



## zixxv6 (Apr 22, 2013)

I am a relatively new woodworker and am attempting to make multiple U shaped 1.5" by 1.5" openings in the edge of a 2 by 6 as the upper barrel rest opening for a gun rack. I thought I would drill 1.5" openings with a hole saw every 4" and then cut the sides of the U down to meet the outer edge of each hole. I have the first 12 or so holes drilled, but am having problems making accurate cuts to form the consistent U shaped opening desired.

Any suggestions on how to accomplish this? Is there a better way to tackle this? I ultimately need to cut 48 openings and would appreciate suggestions on the best way to get the best result.

I have attached a photo as a reference.

I appreciate the assistance/advice.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

zixxv6 said:


> I am a relatively new woodworker and am attempting to make multiple U shaped 1.5" by 1.5" openings in the edge of a 2 by 6 as the upper barrel rest opening for a gun rack. I thought I would drill 1.5" openings with a hole saw every 4" and then cut the sides of the U down to meet the outer edge of each hole. I have the first 12 or so holes drilled, but am having problems making accurate cuts to form the consistent U shaped opening desired.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to accomplish this? Is there a better way to tackle this? I ultimately need to cut 48 openings and would appreciate suggestions on the best way to get the best result.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim - I think you are on the right track. I would make the holes down the center of the 2x6 and rip it down the middle. This would leave you two boards. 2-3/4" wide with 1.5" U-shaped cutouts down the edge of each. If you need a wider finished product, adjust the width. 2x stock sounds a little heavy for a gun rack, seems like 3/4" ply would be adequate. :smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes, no, yes,yes, and yes*



jschaben said:


> Hi Jim - I think you are on the right track. (yes) I would make the holes down the center of the 2x6 (no, use a 1X 6, or plywood) and rip it down the middle. This would leave you two boards. 2-3/4" wide with 1.5" U-shaped cutouts down the edge of each. (yes) If you need a wider finished product, adjust the width. 2x stock sounds a little heavy for a gun rack, (yes) seems like 3/4" ply would be adequate. (yes) :smile:


If you need longer slots than the radius/tangent will allow, then you need to make separate holes across from each other, then rip down in between, or use separate boards. A felt lining in the slots would finish them off nicely. :yes:


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

How about a template and pattern bit?


----------



## big treble (May 10, 2012)

I had built one of these probably 20 years ago, used a drill press and spade bit, (would choose a forstner bit now) then used a band saw to complete the cut. Ok maybe 30 years ago.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I would make a template. Cut close to line, with saw of your choice, then attach template, and use a pattern bit and template to finish it.


----------



## zixxv6 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks all for the responses. I for some reason I am unable to attach the JPEG pictures that would be helpful. I get an error that says upload of file failed.

John/Woodnthings - I am using 2X6 pine as I am modeling racks that already exist at a club my son belongs to. I am drilling a 1 1/2" hole with a hole saw and drill press right on the edge which gives me circular top of that U shape required but my ripping or cutting from the edge of the board the 1 1/2" wide straight cuts to the outer edge of the width of the hole is where my skill (lake of) really shows. Tried ripping on table saw first cut went great subsequent cuts not so much 9one to wide by the width of the blade the other just the opposite. Moved to band saw which worked better but can't get to the 5 center cuts along the 48" length of the board as the bandsaw tower is in the way.

Groovy/Pirate, Template and pattern bit may be the best solution as I need to cut about 50 openings total in 4 48" 2X6 pine. I have not had that much experience with routing but I guess there is no time like the present. What material/thickness is best for the template? Also what type size pattern bit to cut 2x6 pine effectively?

Since I can't seem to get to the center cuts of the 48" length with the band saw is a table top jig saw (oh boy a new tool) the tool of choice?

Thanks again for all the feedback/suggestions.

Jim


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*use a jig/saber saw*

Once the holes are drilled, just mark the tangents using a square out to the edge and cut to the line using a sabre saw with a medium tooth blade. You can set the holes any distance back from the edge you want and use the sabre saw. I would chamfer the corners just a bit using the saw or a hand file. Then wrap some felt all across and into the holes for a finished appearance.


----------



## zixxv6 (Apr 22, 2013)

Woodnthings....Thanks I will give that a try as it seems like the simplest solution at this point.


----------



## ddreese (Aug 16, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Hi Jim - I think you are on the right track. I would make the holes down the center of the 2x6 and rip it down the middle. This would leave you two boards. 2-3/4" wide with 1.5" U-shaped cutouts down the edge of each. If you need a wider finished product, adjust the width. 2x stock sounds a little heavy for a gun rack, seems like 3/4" ply would be adequate. :smile:


 This is exactly how I did it with 3/4" ply. The felt covers up the end grain of the ply.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

> I ultimately need to cut 48 openings


Wohaha nellie that's quite the collection you got there.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I make a lot of gun racks






I use a 2" forstner bit 3" on centers (use a story board and mark off the centers) with the bit centered 7/16" from the edge of the board. Use a drill press fence as the backer to make sure each hole is identical in depth. The remaining part of the hole I use a oscillating sander to make it "U" shaped. The 2" will assure that you can use a SBS shot gun in the rack. I also use a 45 degrees champher on the edges to finish it off. I make and sell about 30 gun rack a year in different configurations. One more thing don't drill all the way through stop just as the tip of the bit comes trough the board turn over and finish the hole from the other side this will give you less tearout.


----------

